# Digging a log pond . . .



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

I have brown clay starting at around 1 to 2 feet depending where on the property I dig and pink clay around 3 to 5 feet. Sandy loam topsoil. I want to build the shallowest 20 x 100 pond I can that will hold water. I'd rather not have to seal it but I assume there's one-piece pond liners that large if I have to? 

I really don't want to have to seal though but water won't stay put at the sandy loam level I assume. So going a couple of feet below the brown clay should work right?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I have brown clay starting at around 1 to 2 feet depending where on the property I dig and pink clay around 3 to 5 feet. Sandy loam topsoil. I want to build the shallowest 20 x 100 pond I can that will hold water. I'd rather not have to seal it but I assume there's one-piece pond liners that large if I have to?
> 
> I really don't want to have to seal though but water won't stay put at the sandy loam level I assume. So going a couple of feet below the brown clay should work right?



My experience with the clay is it will hold water. maybe you the top layer to build up around pond so you do not dig as deep into pink clay


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> My experience with the clay is it will hold water. maybe you the top layer to build up around pond so you do not dig as deep into pink clay



I'm not going into pink play no way that stuff is like concrete. I'm going to go about 2 feet maybe 2 1/2 feet below the top of the brown clay and that's it. 

I see what you mean about building up the clay in front of the side of the sand - good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 15, 2016)

You gonna start log rolling?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You gonna start log rolling?



I heard it was going to be nude mud wrestlin with the dogs and the chickens- dogs want to get even for this.....





...................

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not going into pink play no way that stuff is like concrete. I'm going to go about 2 feet maybe 2 1/2 feet below the top of the brown clay and that's it.
> 
> I see what you mean about building up the clay in front of the side of the sand - good idea.




Had 24 acres and an old clay pit- the clay was white. You could dig in it like butter in the spring but come july on it was very tough stuff. In the summer Joey- my oldest and I would go down and play in a 1-2' deep pond we would get covered in mud..... we were not allowed in house until we were both hosed
down. It was like playing in white slime- slippery stuff..... Kathie says I am a late bloomer when it comes to growing up- funny -first wife said the same......

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

You only need a couple feet for a diving pool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> You only need a couple feet for a diving pool.



Thanks apeman I was wondering if I could build a spring board at the end. 

My dad likes to tell the tale of me diving head first into 1' of water on the intercoastal canal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Thanks apeman I was wondering if I could build a spring board at the end.
> 
> My dad likes to tell the tale of me diving head first into 1' of water on the intercoastal canal.



Explains a lot!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

It's even worse than it sounds. Dad had pulled the bow up onto the shallow ledge and I had watched him hop off of the bow and wade 20 feet away from the boat to bury the anchor in the mud. The anchor was too heavy for me it was a Cabin cruiser with the flying bridge and all. After we ate our lunch I ask dad if the water was deep enough for me to dive off of the bridge and he said yes.

He just assumed I would dive off the flying bridge amidships but for some reason I walked up to the bow and go straight off. The bow platform was at least 5 feet off of the water. Dad said so it's a wonder you didn't break your neck or land on a rock. He still laughs when he talks about how I was sitting in the shallow water crosslegged rubbing the top of my head and looking at him like he had betrayed me.

Mom got pissed off at Dad and was really giving it to him, but he was pleading his case saying how he thought his son had more sense than that.

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Thanks apeman I was wondering if I could build a spring board at the end.
> 
> My dad likes to tell the tale of me diving head first into 1' of water on the intercoastal canal.



He's a dud, out stuck in the mud somewhere in the swamps of Jersey...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2016)

Kevin said:


> intercoastal canal.


The Panama Canal? Or some other intercoastal canal?


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> The Panama Canal? Or some other intercoastal canal?


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2016)

Brink said:


> View attachment 101873


Oh, I'm familiar with the intracoastal, just never heard of the intercoastal.


----------



## Brink (Apr 15, 2016)

SENC said:


> Oh, I'm familiar with the intracoastal, just never heard of the intercoastal.



There's a diffarence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2016)

I repeat things from my childhood the way my dad, who was not a dud, brought me up with his Tulip Texas southern drawl, sayings, and vocabulary said them and I make no apologies whatsoever. He's a better man than anyone on this forum me included. Me especially. Yes the intercoastal canal because that's what he called it. I will also. Some things should just remain "wrong".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2016)

I have seen some of the experienced pond builders Muck them ( line the pond with good with clay) to get them to hold water. Might consider taking some the brown clay or buy some clay to line the the edges of the pond to get it to hold water all the way to top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

